# XMC-1 getting long in the tooth.



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I currently have an Emotiva XMC-1. I waited a long time for it. I purchased it with an upgrade from a UMC-1, after dealing with all of those issues. 

I am now interested in trying 4k/HDR and Dolby Atmos / DTS-x. Emotiva has priced the upgrade for those at ~$1,000 and Atmos requires 4k/HDR. I have 7 channels of Emotiva amplification, including a pair of XPA-1s. so I have paid my dues with Emotiva. When I look around and see that Atmos & 4k have been available for 3 or so years from other companies and there are receivers and processors going into 2nd generations of these technologies, while Emotiva is still promising a future delivery, I wonder if I hitched my wagon to the wrong star. 

The purpose of this thread is to see if there is a reasonable alternative to upgrading my XMC-1 at a price point similar to the $1,000 I will need to pay for the upgrade to the XMC-1. I would like the best quality I can get, I do not mind used, open box, Ebay or the like. A good quality receiver with "analog processor out" connectors would be fine as well.

I do not require additional amplification as I have another 9 channels of decent amplification sitting around. (5 channel Sherbourne, 2 channel Adcom, 2 Channel NAD) this is all in addition to the 7 channels of Emotiva.

So what say you? What are the best values for the budget minded consumers with Atmos & 4k/HDR?

I would prefer 7.2.4 capability.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

In searching around I found the Marantz AV7703 sound processor for $1,499 (new). While it isn't below $1,000 it has a bunch of extra features like HEOS, etc. that the XMC-1 won't have post upgrade.

Any comments on the AV7703 vs an upgraded XMC-1?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive been using the 7702 mk2 ...Its a great product and you wont be disappointed w Marantz... I also use Dirac Live which obviously doenst work with ATMOS , unless you have 2 DDRC88BM's - more than Im willing to invest in , but as far as my HDR / Atmos setup (7.2.4) its amazing...love it


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm kind of mixed on this myself. I got my XMC-1 used for 1650 which at the time was a nice deal but now another 1k to get to the latest and greatest.... eh.

I really enjoy the XMC-1 though and honestly I don't require much. My previous Denon X4000 was buggy and a nightmare to deal with and one thing for sure the XMC-1 has been awesome. I just don't like not having the new protection hdmi mode thing because it doesn't play well with my apple tv.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Talley said:


> I'm kind of mixed on this myself. I got my XMC-1 used for 1650 which at the time was a nice deal but now another 1k to get to the latest and greatest.... eh.
> 
> I really enjoy the XMC-1 though and honestly I don't require much. My previous Denon X4000 was buggy and a nightmare to deal with and one thing for sure the XMC-1 has been awesome. I just don't like not having the new protection hdmi mode thing because it doesn't play well with my apple tv.


I opened another thread over on audioholics because I wasn't getting much activity here and after a fair amount of debate, I might try getting a Denon AVR-X4300H from Best Buy and test it as a sound processor only in 7.2 mode. If the sound & functionality is as good as or better (to my ears and sensibilities) than the XMC-1 I may keep it and say goodbye to the XMC-1.

I think Emotiva is a good company, and while I don't see eye-to-eye with them on everything I am pleased with my current setup which is includes 4 Emotiva amps and the XMC-1. I understand their policy on the XMC-1, I did get it at a significant savings, but then again I paid my dues with the UMC-1.

I do not expect this to happen, but Emotiva could keep me from wandering by offering the same discount they gave me on the XMC-1, on the upgrades. This is assuming they can deliver the upgrades soon. Since I do not know how many people this policy might affect, I do not know whether this would be a financially viable policy for them to adopt. If they have 1,000 people that could take advantage of this and they were to lose $200 per upgrade, $200,000 total, that would be a non-viable policy. If they made a little money or broke even after the discount, or only had 50 people to deal with, then it might be viable if the "goodwill" was worth more than the lost profit.


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I would wait on the upcoming Emotiva RMC-1. It's has 16 discrete speaker channels and supports up to three subs. It will run 5k


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I bought a Marantz AV-7704 back in November. Perhaps the RMC-1 will become available by the time the technology in the AV-7704 becomes obsolete.


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I spoke to Emotiva yesterday and they said the boards are in final Dolby certification and the RMC-1 will be out in April.


----------

